# Photo of Month - September



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

We are now accepting entries into the September photo of the month!


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

Some pictures of my flock!


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

\"poultrylover99\" said:


> Some pictures of my flock!


I don\'t think they are showing up so I will post them in groups of two.


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

Here is two mallard drakes.


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

Never mind they worked! Sorry for the doubles!


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

My ipad was acting up...


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

My majestic chicken, roosting on my Dad's arm.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Here are my entries


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Ohh Apyl what amazing coloring on him! What is he?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

GenFoe said:


> Ohh Apyl what amazing coloring on him! What is he?


The top guy is our Blue Andalusian we had last year, the guy running from our dog was our Buff Orpington lol


----------



## troyer (Dec 22, 2012)

Apyl said:


> Here are my entries


Ooo... I like that blue color!


----------



## troyer (Dec 22, 2012)

Cubalaya cockerels


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

Here is a few more!


----------



## bev (Jul 21, 2013)

My lovely roo coo koo and hen hoho :-D


----------



## shaneandkristy (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Sarah10Chickens (Sep 2, 2013)

Few of the girls ..........


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

some great looking birds there.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Troyer - you have the most beautiful poultry!!! Nice pictures as always.


----------



## Barnbum374 (Mar 14, 2013)

Daisy checking out the nest. She laid her first egg the next day.


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

Brian ( thought she was a roo) the hen... Looking slightly indignant!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

He's so handsome.


----------



## Murphy1007 (Aug 24, 2013)

Here are couple of my favorite shots of some of my peeps. Notice the Americana has a baby gold right under each wing, such a loving bird!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

GenFoe said:


> He's so handsome.
> 
> View attachment 12336


LOVE the setting of this pic and how that fiery red comb sets off the whole scene! He is one sturdy BR!!! Don't know that I've ever seen one with legs that thick.


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

My little chicks! My frizzle went missing and when we saw her we followed her to a nest and hatched them! Not sure how we got a white chick with australorps and black copper marans! Lol!


----------



## marlowzach (Sep 16, 2013)

Colonel Sanders is quite a looker


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

Sorry for all the entries but they are just too cute!


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

This is Danedlion and Toonie and are raising 4 chicks together.


----------



## tegaily (Oct 15, 2012)

*My girl enjoying the sun *

Just taken yesterday as we are having some wonderful warm days this September


----------



## drob12985 (Jul 6, 2013)

Ernest our Blue Maran Rooster and Ernest with our Blue Maran Hens


----------



## zonlin (Sep 20, 2013)

*Chicken photo caption*

Are YOU going to eat that!


----------



## brittneywilburn08 (Sep 20, 2013)

*My Flock*

These are the photos of my flock


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

Another one I would like to enter


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Greta Goose , 5 1/2 month old African Goose


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

First free range.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

brittneywilburn08 said:


> These are the photos of my flock


Beautiful flock! Really nice pics!


----------



## Courage (Sep 21, 2013)

sideways said:


> View attachment 12331
> 
> 
> Brian ( thought she was a roo) the hen... Looking slightly indignant!


Wow, I love that color how it has a color transition at the neck!


----------



## folsomchick (Jun 25, 2013)

Chill'n with my CORNMEAL


----------



## folsomchick (Jun 25, 2013)

My new PEEP-Goldie


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

folsomchick said:


> My new PEEP-Goldie


 awwww! Goldie is adorable!


----------



## folsomchick (Jun 25, 2013)

Chill'n with Cornmeal


----------



## folsomchick (Jun 25, 2013)

Me N Moe makin chicken faces


----------



## folsomchick (Jun 25, 2013)

Live Long and Prosper


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

2 pictures of the adorable and hilarious Squiggy!


----------



## Kords-Coop (Aug 17, 2013)

Gretchen


----------



## mpgo4th (Apr 19, 2013)

Rooster cogburn


----------



## mpgo4th (Apr 19, 2013)

Blue silkie


----------



## mpgo4th (Apr 19, 2013)

White frizzle Cochin bantam


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

This thread is closed while the judges come to their decision!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

brittneywilburn08 said:


> These are the photos of my flock


You win it with this amazing photo!










I will be in touch shortly!


----------

